# se faire chier



## Zanos

¿Hay en español alguna manera alternativa de decir eso y dar mucho énfasis,en plan "Je me fais chier" o "Je m' enmerde"?De hecho lo que busco es una traducción mas precisa de dichas frases.


----------



## K.os

Pienso que 'estoy aburrido' sería una manera de lo decir.

He oído 'Estoy aburriéndome' pero no estoy seguro que eso sea correcto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Tiene razón K.os, no hay, que yo sepa, otras maneras de decir esto. Se puede añadir "¡Qué aburrimiento!" o lo que propone el diccionario de WR "Me aburro como una ostra".

Si el aburrimiento no viene de uno mismo sino del exterior (una película, un discurso, una clase, una fiesta malograda...) un "¡Qué coñazo/rollo!" será entendido por todos como "me aburro".

Espera otras respuestas
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Zanos

Gracias.Qué putada para los nativos(los franceses) que no haya correspondencia en español de estas frases.Con lo que les mola decirlas...


----------



## AlistairCookie

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
en español? hacer mierda?

je me faisais chier sur la plage...y avait pas de vent, on ne pouvait pas naviguer.


me hacia mierda en la playa...no habia viento, no podiamos navigar


----------



## AlistairCookie

et bien sur...

tu me fais chier avec tes conneries...

me haces mierda con tus tontereias


----------



## olives

Creo que no.

Puedes decir por ejemplo : "Me aburro como ostras!" o "Estoy mas aburrido que una ostra" lol.

Para el segundo sentido, puedes decir "me molesta con esas gilipolleces"


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Pues no, no es exactamente esto, jajajaj....

Se faire chier: aburrirse.

Me aburría en la playa...

Faire chier quelqu'un : molestar a alguien, importunarle


----------



## olives

Gévy, no hay algo mas vulgar como en francés? porque "se faire chier" es muy fuerte mientras que "aburrirse" corresponde a "s'ennuyer" en francés y "molestar" corresponde a "embêter".

No es el mismo registro...


----------



## Gévy

Tienes razón, Olives, el registro es distinto.

No hay un verbo vulgar que exprese aburrirse, al menos no me lo parece.

Pero sí un sustantivo: un coñazo

¡Qué/Vaya coñazo! Qu'est-ce que c'est chiant!

Dans la phrase on pourrait passer par là:

La playa era un coñazo, no habia viento, no podiamos navigar.

Así recuperamos el tono de la frase francesa. ¿Qué te parece?

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## vittel

He buscado "coñazo" en wordreference porqué no lo conoci, y dan la expresion "dar el coñazo". 

Creen que podria corresponder?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Vittel,

Dar el coñazo: faire chier quelqu'un

Sí, es perfecto para traducir "faire chier", pero no para "se faire chier".

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## iran

olives said:


> Gévy, no hay algo mas vulgar como en francés? porque "se faire chier" es muy fuerte mientras que "aburrirse" corresponde a "s'ennuyer" en francés y "molestar" corresponde a "embêter".
> 
> No es el mismo registro...


 

Sí hay cosas más fuertes:

Por ejemplo en castellano sobre todo en ciertas partes usamos el verbo "joder" como verbo comodín... no me jodas con tus gilipolleces ( en el sentido de molestar). Y en el caso de *tu me fais chier avec tes conneries*  yo lo traduciría como*  me cabreas con tus gilipolleces*

"ser un coñazo" es algo que es extremadamente aburrido.


----------



## AlistairCookie

Gévy said:


> Hola Vittel,
> 
> Dar el coñazo: faire chier quelqu'un
> 
> Sí, es perfecto para traducir "faire chier", pero no para "se faire chier".
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


entonces....

elle me fait chier

ella me da el coñanzo¿


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Oui,

 elle me fait chier: (ella) me da el coñazo (quelqu'un qui est toujours derrière toi, qui ne te lache pas les basket, qui insiste lourdement), me joroba, me jode...

Bisous (et lavons-nous la bouche avec du savon avant de dormir )

Gévy


----------



## AlistairCookie

Gévy said:


> Bisous (et lavons-nous la bouche avec du savon avant de dormir )
> 
> Gévy


Y tanto! 

tambien estoy aprendiendo un buen español, pero todvìa no tengo muchos amigos para aprender el argot  sòlo mi amigo argentino que es demaciado aimable de hablar asì


----------



## raidam

Salut, moi j'entends souvent en cours quand on s'ennuie beaucoup : !esta clase es un rollo! en français on dirait c'est barbant, ennuyant, chiant je pense aussi. 

Ciao.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Raidam:

Oui, on dit ça dans ce sens de c'est chiant, barbant...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Galita

Hola, el sábado fui a un partido de fútbol en Burdeos y la gente gritaba, "*on se fait chier*". Para que veais un poco el contexto el Girondins de Bordeaux jugaba contra el Arles Avignon y quedaron 0-0, con lo que los fans del equipo bordelés no estaban muy contentos, pero no creo que estuvieran cantando "nos aburrimos como ostras" no? Alguien puede aclararmelo? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## chlapec

Existen varias posibilidades. Trato de imaginarme la situación en España: "¡Vaya mierda (de partido)!" puede ser por el resultado insatisfactorio, por el aburrimiento...


----------



## Galita

chlapec said:


> Existen varias posibilidades. Trato de imaginarme la situación en España: "¡Vaya mierda (de partido)!" puede ser por el resultado insatisfactorio, por el aburrimiento...




Muchas gracias chlapec 
Ayer le pregunte a un nativo frances y esta fue su explicacion:

_En fait, Pendant cette saison, les girondins ont été très mauvais, et les supporters s'ennuient au stade en gros 
Donc ils le montrent au joueurs. C'est triste !_

Asi es que si, es a causa del aburrimiento.


----------

